
My Dinners with Harold - hbosch
https://story.californiasunday.com/my-dinners-with-harold
======
santoshalper
What a lovely profile. That dinner at El Bulli, like the Yalta conference of
scientific cooking.

------
Uhhrrr
> a new book that he describes somewhat cryptically as “a guide to the smells
> of the world,”

The practical application of this will be in pairing foods with one another.
There are only five fundamental flavors for the tongue, but trillions of
different smells. Pairings tend to share scents. Most pairings are only based
on tradition, though - trial-and-error over thousands of years. Should be an
interesting read.

